# I need an owner of a 38080 8/24 to measure something for me.



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I was given a 1988 model of this machine. The original owner let the skids wear away completely to the point where the auger was scraping/pulling on the ground. I can see that the outside edge of the tines have been worn down a bit.
How much? I don't know. If someone with the same machine with an "un-abused" auger could take two measurements for me I'd really appreciate it.
1 the distance from the edge of a tine to the back of the bucket
and
2 the distance from the drum to the outside edge of a tine.
I don't think it's worn down much, just curious.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post Some Pics So I Have A Better Understanding Of What You Are Talking Aboot.*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I have an older 724 of the same series, so I think the dimensions would be the same

1. the distance from the edge of a tine to the back of the bucket - less than my pinky finger (technical term)

2 the distance from the drum to the outside edge of a tine - between 3-5/16" and 3-7/16"

tx


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

dcinma said:


> I don't think it's worn down much, just curious.
> Thanks
> Dave


Hello Dave. Unlike a single stage machine, the gap between the auger and housing is less important than the space between impeller and it's housing. Anything over a 1/4" gap is time to consider an auger impeller mod. Searching the forum will supply the how and why's of doing it. Good luck.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> I have an older 724 of the same series, so I think the dimensions would be the same
> 
> 1. the distance from the edge of a tine to the back of the bucket - less than my pinky finger (technical term)
> 
> ...


I should have sent pics, but you gave me the exact info I needed your 7/24 probably has the same bucket and drums. Currently the machine is buried in the back of the shed. I'll report back with my findings. 
Thanks.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Hello Dave. Unlike a single stage machine, the gap between the auger and housing is less important than the space between impeller and it's housing. Anything over a 1/4" gap is time to consider an auger impeller mod. Searching the forum will supply the how and why's of doing it. Good luck.


You are correct. 
I made an impeller kit for an older Ariens I used to have, what a difference it made!


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> I have an older 724 of the same series, so I think the dimensions would be the same
> 
> 1. the distance from the edge of a tine to the back of the bucket - less than my pinky finger (technical term)
> 
> ...


Are your tines not butted up against the drum their entire length, if so they might be different than mine because your measurements are smaller than mine.https://www.partstree.com/models/38072-724-toro-24-snow-thrower-sn-079000001-079999999-1997/auger-assembly-0/
Here's mine.


----------

